# No Health Insurance cover for my husband



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi. We're hoping to move out in September. We've enquired about health insurance as we are not of a retireable age or working out there (we can sustain ourselves), and are not entitled to Spanish Health (not sure if our children would be though) we have contacted various insurance companies, two of which have replied and my husband has been declined due to the fact that he's had cancer. 

Anyone have any idea how we can get healthcare? It seems an impossible situation. I'm sure I have read that you can join Spanish system after 1 years of residency for 60 euros. Does anyone know about this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Hi. We're hoping to move out in September. We've enquired about health insurance as we are not of a retireable age or working out there (we can sustain ourselves), and are not entitled to Spanish Health (not sure if our children would be though) we have contacted various insurance companies, two of which have replied and my husband has been declined due to the fact that he's had cancer.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how we can get healthcare? It seems an impossible situation. I'm sure I have read that you can join Spanish system after 1 years of residency for 60 euros. Does anyone know about this? Thanks for your help.


Yes - it's called the _convenio especial_ - but you have to have been a registered resident for 12 months before you can join it - & you have to have healthcare coverage before you can become a registered resident.

Which companies have you contacted? Usually they simply exclude pre-existing conditions


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Anyone have any idea how we can get healthcare? It seems an impossible situation. I'm sure I have read that you can join Spanish system after 1 years of residency for 60 euros. Does anyone know about this? Thanks for your help.


I'm afraid it is a Catch 22 situation as you need to have been officially resident in Spain for at least one year to be able to pay into the Spanish state healthcare system via the Convenio Especial (and yes you're right, it costs €60 per person per month for under 65s) - but you need to have private health insurance, if you're under retirement age and not working or paying social security contributions, in order to register as a resident in the first place.

I know it can be very difficult for people who have had serious pre-existing conditions to get cover, sorry I can't suggest any way round this other than keep trying different companies.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know which providers you've tried, but it seems that Bupa International will cover pre-existing medical conditions (article here: Bupa International launches existing illness cover - COVER Magazine - Protection and health insurance industry news, commentary and analysis). I'm sure it comes at a cost, but it's probably worth it for peace of mind alone, and also for establishing residency. 

For more information, go to: https://www.bupaglobal.com/help-support/bwho-faq.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If it's the same as travel insurance almost impossible to get cover after cancer. Plenty say they cover pre existing but only for certain conditions.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you tried Sanitas? Official Sanitas (BUPA) Medical Health Insurance in Spain for expats 
It is owned by Bupa but is cheaper, as local products generally are here. A friend had no exclusions when he got coverage from them only three years ago and paid €50-odd in his mid-fifties. It does increase annually and you have to renew for a whole year at a time. 

We've used them for 20+ years and the treatment my husband received while suffering from cancer (14 hospital stays, numerous PET/TAC and MRI scans, a 10-hour operation and several others, over a month in intensive care, etc.) was exemplary. We were lucky to live 20 mins from the hospital, so that is a consideration. He lost his battle in the end, aged 53, a thought that anyone risking no coverage should heed.


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi. It was Sanitas who refused his cover due to cancer and I was quoted 95 euros with no pre existing illnesses and I'm only 48!!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you thought about Portugal instead of Spain? I believe we qualify for their health service. Although it is not as good as Spain according to some reports. 

A Place In The Sun has an exhibition coming up in Olympia in which there are stalls with lots of useful info.


----------

